# Which Way Did They Go



## DL Rupper (Jan 27, 2009)

It's 10:30 AM Central Time and there aren't ANY new posts for 01/27/09.  Where did everybody go.  I know it's freezing rain out, but this is ridiculous.


----------



## krautdog (Jan 27, 2009)

RE: Which Way Did They Go

I'm at work, trying to finish up early and beat the blizzard that is supposed to hit some time this afternoon. on a side note, picked up a 19" flatscreen HD television for the camper since the current TV will be useless by the time I open the camper in April, The picture is amazing, I'm tempted to buy a bigger one for my house now.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Re: Which Way Did They Go

Well Krautdog the big O has gotten it changed to June 12. I was going to the local circuit city since they are going out of business and get me 2 flats for the MH. But since I am down with the flu I may have missed a deal of a life time


----------



## utmtman (Jan 27, 2009)

Re: Which Way Did They Go

Well good luck to ya's on them purchases.  Almost wish I could afford to buy some new tvs.   Anyway I am just now gettin around the net.  Been busy house cleanin and talkin to the management about the power problem we got here.


----------



## *scooter* (Jan 27, 2009)

Re: Which Way Did They Go

I've been considering new tv's for the MH.  Don't know how just yet to fit them into the space where the exisiting ones are?  They are inside a cabinet like a cubicle.  Hollis, you probably know what I mean.  BTW, sorry you have the flu   ,  hope your feeling better soon !


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 27, 2009)

Re: Which Way Did They Go

We just bought a 20 inch digital tube type flat screen for the 5th wheel.  We bought the tube type because it fits in the cabinet without modification and it was cheap ($159).    Only


----------



## *scooter* (Jan 27, 2009)

Re: Which Way Did They Go

The flat screens I've seen are kinda rectangle, and the existiing tv is more square.  Can I expect that I'll have a big gap at the top or are the digital tube types also square?


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Re: Which Way Did They Go

hey Scooter I was looking at 27'' for the front and a 19'' for the bed room. I measure the opening in both (boxes) and went looking.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 27, 2009)

Re: Which Way Did They Go

The 20 inch Memorex I just bought from Target is square and fits the cabinet better than the original TV.  The problem with it is it isn't loud enough.  I don't know if all the Memorex's have a low volume or if I got one that isn't loud enough on some channels with the volume turned all the way up.


----------



## rjf7g (Jan 27, 2009)

Re: Which Way Did They Go

Schools were closed here today, so I worked from home.  I am on my standard schedule for checking in to the forums.  Can someone point me to an official web site for the push back of the DTV conversion?  The FCC site still says February 17!


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Re: Which Way Did They Go

Becky it is in the Senate now and they will send it up to Obama to sign. the new date is June 12, Obama has asked for this given that some of the poor hasn't had time to convert over.  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Shadow (Jan 27, 2009)

Re: Which Way Did They Go

Sounds like DL is getting a little antsy. Must be getting time to move on down the road.   Hope you checked your propane tanks DL. Your in for another cold one.


----------



## brodavid (Jan 27, 2009)

Re: Which Way Did They Go

DL is not antsy, he pushing the pedal down to get going while the going is good..


----------



## *scooter* (Jan 27, 2009)

Re: Which Way Did They Go

Hollis, let us know what you come up with.  I bought a tv set for the house and after setting it up I found out the volume was very low. It's now used for the grandkids and movies only.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Re: Which Way Did They Go

Roger ,, u must have the same problem i have ,, selective hearing ,, even though i have no grand kids ,, but turning up the volume on the tv does help out with the wife sometimes    :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:


----------



## elkhartjim (Jan 28, 2009)

Re: Which Way Did They Go

Lets see.  Two days ago it was almost 80.  Monday it was cold enough to use the fireplace in the stix and brix but by midnight the temp had warmed to 63.  At 6 am Tues the temp had dropped to a balmy 61.  I left for errands at 8 am and the temp had dropped to 44.  Misty, foggy all day, then by dark temps had dropped into the 30's and its raining. Its now 30 and wind out of the N at 10 mph.  I'm headed to Canton (TX) trade days Friday.  Forecast calls for sun and temps in the 70's.  All that said, like we say if you don't like our weather in TX,  wait a few hours.  I love my state....and no, not my state of confusion.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 28, 2009)

Re: Which Way Did They Go

Are y'all saying I have old age ears.  Heck i just thought it was my new TV. :laugh: 

 It was cold here in TX last night, but it didn't rain ice, so we survived.


----------



## krautdog (Jan 28, 2009)

Re: Which Way Did They Go

Hey DL,
Is your TV close to your stereo? I always hook my audio up to the stereo too, at home and in the camper. My hearing is not so great, too many heavy metal concerts in my youth,  but mostly I really like the sound on the stereo vs. the small TV speakers.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 28, 2009)

Re: Which Way Did They Go

Hey krautdog, It's close to the stereo, but in 1995 they failed to put a decent stero in my RV.  It's so bad I don't even turn it on.  The last time I was using it I couldn't get it to turn off.  After finally getting it to shut down I opted to leave it down.


----------



## *scooter* (Jan 29, 2009)

Re: Which Way Did They Go

Well, it looks like the DTV date of Feb. is still on.  I heard there is still more to come, but it looks like they're not playing nice in D.C.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

Re: Which Way Did They Go

Yea but Big O had a cocktail party tonight ,, and the meat they were serving was $85.00 a lb ,,, now that is no way of helping us out ,,, eating 85 dollar meat ,,,,    :angry:  :disapprove:


----------



## LEN (Jan 29, 2009)

Re: Which Way Did They Go

What you don't eat $85 meat. So whats the problem, quit being a BEACH. I eat $85 meals all the time but that's for two with drinks and dessert. Well that shows where I am on the social ladder, bottom rung. But at least I'm sitting in 70 degree weather and have sand all around.LOL

LEN


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Re: Which Way Did They Go

oh LEN just rub it in on Rod, look if it not Hot Mexican food  it not food to him. A steak is something he only dreams about or window wash with his tongue at the meat counter :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: . He knows I am joking with him, he will get me back  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

Re: Which Way Did They Go

yea rub it in ,, i see how u are ,, Len ,, but the 85 bucks was jsut for the meat ,, per lb ,, and not really sure how many lbs were ordered ,, but i am sure that could have been used else where ,, like for all of us to travel on  :approve:  :approve:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Re: Which Way Did They Go

Rod let see 85.00 lbs I could convert that to 1/2 a tank of gas per pound :bleh:  :bleh:  :bleh:  :bleh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jan 29, 2009)

Re: Which Way Did They Go

Meat sure went up since it left the hoof :laugh:   Better go sell some of your cows Rod.  Should make enough to get you to the Beach


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

Re: Which Way Did They Go

well u might have a point there Nash ,, but i might need to save them for myself ,, never know where we'll be tomorrow  :approve: 
OK this will make it my 2000 post ,, so nash i am catching up  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jan 29, 2009)

Re: Which Way Did They Go

Wow, you burning the keyboard up Rod :bleh:


----------

